# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Kujt nuk i pelqe Jetesa ne Perendim dhe pse?

## DOR

Une jetoj ne Angli edhe nuk me pelqe sepse Angelzet kane zakone seksuale te cilat nuk perputhen, ose nuk rrealizohen!

Progresimi i karrieres eshte gjuthashtu i pakenaqshem edhe i lidhur me zakonet seksuale!

Po ju ku jetoni dhe a ju pelqen jetesa? Kshu nuk jane rracista fare apo jo! Kshu thone ktu, se nuk jan rracista me Shqiptaret e ndyre ftyre qelbesa!

te kishin qene te tjere ja kishin nxi emrin nje here e pergjithmone ktij A A Gillit! po neve sdime me lidh breket tona edhe pasta ankohemi bota bota! Po Sala me Edin si i kane punet!

....

Sunday Times writer AA Gill has been cleared of discrimination by the Press Complaints Commission over an article in which he branded Albanians "short and ferret-faced, with the unisex stumpy, slightly bowed ...

----------


## DOR

Skip to [ Story Content and jump story attachments ]
-
- - - -

    Printable VersionPrintable version
    E-Mail to a friendE-mail to a friend

-
Main Page Content:
Gill in new racism row over ‘ferret-faced’ Albanians jibe

04 August 2006

The Sunday Times faces the threat of legal action for inciting racial hatred after a piece by AA Gill branded Albanians "short and ferret-faced".

The feature, headlined "The Land That Time Forgot", was published in the Sunday Times Magazine on 23 July, and detailed Gill's visit to the Balkan state.

He described the country as "a Ruritania of brigands and vendettas" and the people as "short and ferret faced, with the unisex stumpy, slightly bowed legs of Shetland ponies".

Gill also described the Albanian language as "a ready-made code for criminals", adding: "There are four million Albanian citizens… three million of them live at home, the fourth quarter work abroad, and what they do is mostly illegal."


Sunday Times Magazine editor, Robin Morgan, defended Gill's article. He told Press Gazette: "Whether [Gill] writes about the Welsh, the English or the Germans there's always a reaction. I think people just read it literally rather than for the enjoyment of his attitude."

----------


## benseven11

> Skip to [ Story Content and jump story attachments ]
> -
> - - - -
> 
>     Printable VersionPrintable version
>     E-Mail to a friendE-mail to a friend
> 
> -
> Main Page Content:
> ...


Ambasada shqiptare ne Londer ti beje ban JO VIZE,NEVER,te mos vije me ne Shqiperi ai qelbaniku.
Ta provonte po te ishte burre ta botonte ate shkrim ne shqip kur ishte ne Shqiperi.Do ja benin turinjte turshi shqiptaret lol.

----------


## Sofi _

DOR - ky Gill eshte nje asgje...thjesht, s'ia vlen te merresh...kaq...varja....Personalisht as e kam idene se kush i lexon budalliqet qe shkruan nje person si pune e ketit?

Personalisht,nga 5 Welsh qe kam taku njeri e kish surratin me te shtrembt se tjetri :ngerdheshje: . Pra, ka te shemtut te te gjitha llojeve.

Nejse,  uroj te mos takosh njerez kaq te ulet a injorante qe marrin informacionet e tyre mbi boten dhe mbushin boshllikun e injorances se vet mes ketit personi te degjenerum..
tung e mos u merzit!!!

ps: thuju njerezve qe ata te shemtutit qe ka taku ky Gilli kane pase qene dathuroret e tija se me t'mira s'ka mund te gjeje se s'ia ka var kush dhe ky e ka shkru nga inati  :ngerdheshje: 

PPS: Doja te shtoja dicka: megjithese eshte komplet qesharake e humbje kohe te merresh me Gill apo dhe me publikimin per te cilin ai shkruan, ki parasysh se gjithkush e krijon vete reputacionin e tij. Kombi e vendi prej nga vjen eshte nje gje, dhe ajo cka ti je personalisht eshte dicka krejt tjeter (megjithese jo komplet e shkeputur). Ki parasysh se po te ishe ne Shqiperi gjithashtu do te kishe krijuar nje reputacion/imazh, qe mund te ndryshonte krejt nga ai i prinderve te tu. Pra, ky problem nuk lind apo ekziston thjesht jashte Shqiperie. 

Nese dikush i merr seriozisht keto qe shkruan Gill ndoshta ben mire te ndrrosh rruge se ka shume mundesi te jete komplet pleh si person. Ka mundesi dhe te te ngacmojne pak me humor, por kjo eshte krejt tjeter gje dhe ti mund t'ua kthesh po me humor. Psh. si ka mundsi mor burre qe te gjithe keta te familjes mbretrore martohen mes veti??  :ngerdheshje:   Nejse, bej shaka...

Shqiperia nuk eshte dhe aq ndryshe nga 'perendimi', ne fakt eshte perendim.

----------

